# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  No-Explode vs. Super Pump 250 ??

## ezol

Ive taken super pump 250 and i thought it worked pretty well, a bunch of my buddies took No-Explode and got mixed results. Some loved it and gained size, but others said it was crap. Just wondering what you guys think. And if i decide to take No-explode what else should i take to stack with. Thanks

----------


## king6

I took no X-plode, did not think much of it. my streangth did go up a little, but I felt jittery all the time, and my kidneys felt kind of funny. It also hurt a little when I pissed. But that could be from all the protein too. Not to mention the price. I would rather stick to creatine. I have never heard of Super Pump or whatever it is. I will have to check it out.

----------


## notorious_mem

no xplode too damn xpensive but i do like it.i havent tried superpump but ive made solid gains with xplode,protein and diet

----------


## UpstateTank

i like the energy no-explode gave me
superpump gave me the poops  :Frown:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

I've heard that Superpump is alot better but I've only tried No-Xplode

----------


## stayinstacked

Well damn yall, I just got back from the store, picked up some No-xplode as well as some Cell mass. I hope I respond to them, it was either this or buy more gear, and I REALLY need a break from the gear for a good 4-5 months.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

i love Cell Mass

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

I heard NO-SHOTGUN is hands down the best, but I guess it tastes like dog crap also.

----------


## eyecandy_44

let me know your results

----------


## king6

Cell mass is good stuff.

----------


## ezol

so i just picked up some No-Explode, should i take it on a emptey stomache 30min before workout? Or does it not matter? Thanks

----------


## UpstateTank

> I heard NO-SHOTGUN is hands down the best, but I guess it tastes like dog crap also.


hell yeah! its got a full dose of creatine, glutamine, arginine, and bcaa's!
initially the taste suckkked but its kinda grown on me :7up:

----------


## CSAR

NOXplode is a waste of money IMO. I gave it a try for several months and the only thing it did was increase my alertness. No insane pumps, no swollen veins, no great strength increases, and no damn good. I switched to Animal M Stak w/ Animal Pak and VITARGO CGL, which is THE BEST FRIGGIN' creatine supplement I have ever used!!! It's working too. I'm using 140 lb dumbbells for one arm rows and gruntin' like a maniac. Great pumps too!!

----------


## Columbus

Nitrobolic Extrme.....love it!~

----------


## Columbus

> NOXplode is a waste of money IMO. I gave it a try for several months and the only thing it did was increase my alertness. No insane pumps, no swollen veins, no great strength increases, and no damn good. I switched to Animal M Stak w/ Animal Pak and VITARGO CGL, which is THE BEST FRIGGIN' creatine supplement I have ever used!!! It's working too. I'm using 140 lb dumbbells for one arm rows and gruntin' like a maniac. Great pumps too!!


those you use post, correct?

----------


## CSAR

> those you use post, correct?


I use the Vitargo post work out (PWO), but the Animal M Stak w/ Animal Pak are taken 45 minutes before working out. Personally, I favor taking them 1 hour and 15 minutes before working out, because it's a lot of pills to swallow and they give me the burps something awful. After an hour, my stomach starts to settle and I feel the effects better.

----------


## Schmidty

Fizogen BLAST CYCLE all the way.but it also makes you almost blast ur pants 30min later.amazing pump though.

----------


## Schmidty

and good results

----------


## Venum

no-explode just makes me feel very uncomfortable in the head, cloudy, like I can pass out. So I only take one scoop. I want to try something else pre work out for pumps, etc, but does every product like no-explode, superpump, all give you the same jittery feeling? My hands shake when I take too much.....but I do love the cellmass, good results so far.

----------


## singern

NOExplode for me.
One scoop in the morning, one scoop before workout. Great pumps and really helps with motivation and energy.

----------


## Columbus

Nitrobolic Extrme nobody uses it??

----------


## WidowMaker

> no xplode too damn xpensive but i do like it.i havent tried superpump but ive made solid gains with xplode,protein and diet


agreed . . .

----------


## WidowMaker

> Well damn yall, I just got back from the store, picked up some No-xplode as well as some Cell mass. I hope I respond to them, it was either this or buy more gear, and I REALLY need a break from the gear for a good 4-5 months.


You will love this combo.

----------


## WidowMaker

> so i just picked up some No-Explode, should i take it on a emptey stomache 30min before workout? Or does it not matter? Thanks


I take mine on an empty stomach for best resluts. If it upsets yours then take something light with it.

----------


## WidowMaker

> Fizogen BLAST CYCLE all the way.but it also makes you almost blast ur pants 30min later.amazing pump though.



I haven't tried any of the Fizogen products. Are they as good as they claim . . . compared to others?

----------


## WidowMaker

> no-explode just makes me feel very uncomfortable in the head, cloudy, like I can pass out. So I only take one scoop. I want to try something else pre work out for pumps, etc, but does every product like no-explode, superpump, all give you the same jittery feeling? My hands shake when I take too much.....but I do love the cellmass, good results so far.


Try to reduce your dosages. I got that way when I took 4 scoops felt like I could take on a train but dizzy-headed at the same time.
No, not all the products you've mentioned do, but then again it also depends on the person.

----------


## number twelve

one here for super pump 250 with an extra 2500 mg's of arginine/ornithine

----------


## Tommy Gunn

I tried NO explode last fall. It gave me CRAZY energy and good pumps. I'd give it a try if I were you but as more of a pre workout booster than a size gainer.

----------


## whtalooker

i tried no explode yesterday for the first time and i hated it. it made me so nervous.. to the point where i couldn't work out anymore.
 :Frown:

----------


## Psychotron

super pump always gave me the squirts, as if i had just taken an excessive dose of vitamin c

----------


## 2gunzup11

no explode is weak. 

superpump 250 gives me great pre work out energy and good pumps. only bad thing is the gittery effect and ive experienced a loss of appitite when taking 3 scoops.

----------


## notorious_mem

i took no xplode for a month.It helped me make good gains.I got off for two weeks and i felt like sh!t, i hurt after my workout and i diffenatly didnt recover as quick as when i was on it and my intensity was down.I got back on it today and i had the best workout ive had in a couple weeks hands down.

----------


## Venum

i like no-explode as long as i cut the doses in half..Instead of taking all 3 scoops I take 1-2 in the morning to wake me up for work, and then one more scoop before I work out.

----------


## maxoutfella

> I took no X-plode, did not think much of it. my streangth did go up a little, but I felt jittery all the time, and my kidneys felt kind of funny. It also hurt a little when I pissed. But that could be from all the protein too. Not to mention the price. I would rather stick to creatine. I have never heard of Super Pump or whatever it is. I will have to check it out.


ya it didnt do much for me either i got the same gains i got when i was just taking protien and creatine. and the price also killed me to, but it is the best tasting supplement i have ever had lol.

----------


## muscleburst

nitrobolic extreme is new to the market but it will give you awsome pumps and gains!!

----------


## ash146

I've tried NO Xplode and currently running thru SuperPump. I like what it does and find it better for pumps. I found NO Xplode a better for energy/drive/focus - not insanely better though. One thing I do have to mention is that it upsets my stomach compared to NOX Xplode. so I do have to make sure i take something just a bit before.

----------

